# studded tires



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Need help on finding studded tires in 225/70R 19.5 F or G load. I can not seem to find any manufacturer that makes this tire that is studdable.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think studded tires and plowing are a great idea..........But thats just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

wouldent that be asking for a very bumpy ride??? why would you even need to do this? i can push snow in 2 wheel drive. except not very well


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Studded tires are great for plowing.

Bumpy ride? What are you talking about?


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

They are illegal in VA on trucks with a GVWR of 10K and over.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I can't see the bumpy ride thing either...and I can see the traction benefit...but, I was refering to not needing it and pushing the limits of the truck. We've all tried to push that pile back a little further and been this close to getting hung up.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

everyone i know runs studs in the winter, you just notice alittle more noise on the highway.

i run double studded(2 studs in each lug) on my daily driver..stops on a dime!

i believe cooper makes a tire like your talking about, i've seen them before. if not any tire can be studded. all the tire shops around here have a stud drill or you can buy one and do it yourself.


----------



## PlowGood (Dec 20, 2008)

In some areas of some states, studded tires are illegal no matter what vehicle or weight.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

2COR517;952493 said:


> Studded tires are great for plowing.
> 
> Bumpy ride? What are you talking about?


The problem is repairing all the scratches in the driveways left when you happen to spin the tires. Studs do not grip as well as regular tires on payment. If you are plowing over uniced pavement studs seem to slip more than regular tires. If you only plow packed down snow or iced over pavement than the studs will work better. Either way if you do spin you will scratch the pavement.

I don't know about bumpy rides.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

How often do you spin? I (almost) never spin the tires. Sounds like you need more _ballast_


----------



## Rickslawn (Dec 27, 2008)

tirerack.com. Isaw them there. You could use the site fore reference to see who makes them
thanks
R


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

Doesn't seem like you'd be spending a lot of time plowing on packed snow down in Virginia. I've pushed my way through 4' high of packed crap at the end of driveways before, and I've never run studs in my tires. And someone else mentioned how they don't stop as well on dry or wet pavement, which is true. 

Basically, if you're in Alaska like the one guy, with constant snow cover, yeah I can see it. Down in Virginia? Not so much.


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

I run studds in VA, I plow in the western part of the state along the I-81 corridor, many of the roads are rual county roads that are mountainous. I have been running studds for over 23yrs and they are a great help on ice and hard packed snow. I did plow for several yrs in Watertown NY and studs are not neccessary because of type of snow and lack of hills.
I am exempt from the 10,000gvw law in the state because I am a contractor for VDOT.

But I still would like to find those tires that are studdable for the 19.5 rim. I did not see any options from Cooper but I will keep looking.

Thanks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought we had a new sponsor that is a tire dealer, but don't see a link right now....


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Up here in Maine studs are pretty standard on most trucks in the winter right now almost all of my driveways are nothing but glare ice now since the last storm ended with rain and now it has been down below zero everynite since so they all look like skating rinks.......... without studs it would be hopeless to try to plow they uphill ones and any tilt to the drive and the whole truck is going to try to slide to the ditch............... I have to run chains sometimes on my front tires let alone just the studs and we have 800 lbs of ballast ????? Down in Virginia I have no idea the pros or cons of studs


----------



## tastebeer (Dec 10, 2008)

Some but not most commercial plowers use studds the the Shenandoah Valley where I'm located. I have them on all my trucks, but like you in Maine, in some deep/wet snows I need to put chains on vehicles, I usually put them on the back since all my trucks are limited slip. I have anywhere from 1100 to 2600 lbs of weight/ballest on back. Also, all trucks are diesel and the additional weight up front helps keep the front from slidding in direction of plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tastebeer;954468 said:


> But I still would like to find those tires that are studdable for the 19.5 rim. I did not see any options from Cooper but I will keep looking.
> 
> Thanks


The UPS guy today had 19.5 tires. He had some sweet Michelins up front. Snow tread, heavy siping. I forget the three letter name. The rears were the same carcass, but a much different tread. More of an old school heavy truck shape, no siping, but a few studs.

He said he had the nice Michelins all the way around last year and the truck was a tank.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

2COR517;954494 said:


> I thought we had a new sponsor that is a tire dealer, but don't see a link right now....


http://www.treadepot.com/ i beleive this is the site you are refering to. they have some good deals, but i have not looked for something like the op wants.


----------

